# restoring faded mahogany door



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

was called today to give an estimate on trying to restore a faded mahogany front door. The interior side of the door is typical color but the outside and the jam/trim have all faded to an oak color. the color is uniform and I would almost say that it was supposed to be that way but the HO insists that it was much darker. Will stripping it and sanding it restore the color? is it possible to get all the finish off and it not look splotchy? of course it has some intricate details that would require detailed sanding. what is the best way to tackle this?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds about right
Mahogany "bleaches" out that way when exposed to sun
If I repair a deck board like that, I have to bleach the new one out to look like the old
If they had used a better finish, or kept up the maint., it wouldn't be so obvious now

You could stain it to attempt to match the int.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

sometimes a good scuff sanding, glaze, and recoat will do the trick. Is the existing finish just faded, or is it peeling or delaming, or crazed? Have any areas turned whitish? or is it just that the mahogany color has faded?


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

eews said:


> sometimes a good scuff sanding, glaze, and recoat will do the trick. Is the existing finish just faded, or is it peeling or delaming, or crazed? Have any areas turned whitish? or is it just that the mahogany color has faded?


the finish appears intact, the door and casings have lightened. Seems surprising to me because the door is under a barrel ceiling porch and I wouldn't think catches a lot of direct light.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do alot of doors but without seeing it I can only guess.
Are they stained?
If the inside is a reddish stain the U V will bleach out the red within a year
If they are natural it could just be the natural yellowing of the urethane do to time.
Do a test with denatured alcohol. clean a spot with a rag and denatured, what you see while it is wet is what it will look like if you were to just lightly sand it, clean it and apply new clear.
Alotta times that's all we need to do. But if the clear has yellowed and the customer is a perfectionist you should strip the exterior side and match the interior as well as you can.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks, I'll give the alcohol a try, but I'm thinking that these people are going to want it done right so I'm going to price it at stripping, sand, Sikkens door and then sikkens satin on top.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> ...I'm going to price it at stripping, sand, Sikkens door and then sikkens satin on top.


That's an excellent idea
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Theres also a product called "Restore" that comes in wood shades that works very well and fast. I've used it on Mahogany.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

typically for us 2 guys can strip and refinish exterior sides of 8' double entry doors in 6 hrs. strip,replace door sweeps, stain, coat of clear, fans, lunch, sand, coat of clear


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You have to get all the clear off or stain won't work. I suggest Chemical strip twice before sanding.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

use sikkens 23 plus color mahogany. I just used it it's awsome.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

would an infrared heat stripper be more or less effective then chemical stripping?


----------

